# He wanted more.....NLS road racer round 2. stage ITB's!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so, our good customer david came to us and we built him a NA 2.5 setup that gain us the highest NA hp out there yet at 207. ran great, got him to move up in the ranks of his race class....yet he wanted more! 

here comes stage 2...... 
-custom ITB's made to our specs 
-catch can 
-swain coating on evo heade and custom downpipe 
-splitter 
-E85 NA ITB tune by C2motorsports 

well, here goes! another 1st from NLS! 

there will be some delays because of being out of the shop from may 4-14th for one lap of america. dave will be working on it but minimal updates then. sorry


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

This is gonna be amazing! 

Sub'd


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer: 

i cant wait to hear this thing


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

aw yeah, looks awesome on the car. and E85 tune :thumbup: 

I would consider an E85 turbo tune, but there aren't enough stations in my area. Luckily for him they're are 6 in the Pittsburg area.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

then


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I would consider an E85 turbo tune, but there aren't enough stations in my area. Luckily for him they're are 6 in the Pittsburg area.


 There are only 4 in all of Ontario here :facepalm:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

whoa


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gonna be awesome, can't wait to see how this turns out. 

Doing internals this time or no?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, we can't per his class rules.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, we can't per his class rules.


 Ah, i kind of figured that. Did you do an ac delete on this car last time round? or is that against the rules too? Figure it would be a good way to save some weight.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as of today...ac is staying. he drive it on the street as well.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> as of today...ac is staying. he drive it on the street as well.


 Not for long :laugh: 

The Council of the City of Pittsburgh hereby enacts as follows: 

Section 1. 

The Pittsburgh Code, Title Six, Conduct, Article I, Regulated Rights & Actions, Chapter 601,Public Order, Section 601.04 is hereby amended as follows: 

601.04 UNNECESSARY NOISE AND SOUND AMPLIFYING DEVICES. 

(b)No person shall operate or cause to be operated, any audio amplification or reproduction device, including but not limited to an oversized hand carried radio, cassette, compact disc player, or one that is installed in or audio powered by a vehicle, on a city street or sidewalk, in a city park, on a public conveyance. or in any other public property which generates an A-weighted sound level in excess of [85] 68 dB(a) in a residential area measured at, or adjusted to, a distance of 50 feet from the source . If an A- weighted sound device is not present, a violation has occurred if the disturbance is audible to an officer standing in excess of 75 feet away from the source of the disturbance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

What's the total runner length? Looks like at least 8-9" to the tips of the trumpets. Looks like it will be quite long to me...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> Not for long :laugh:
> 
> The Council of the City of Pittsburgh hereby enacts as follows:
> 
> ...


 that looks like it just pertains to loud sound systems to me - not loud engines/exhausts. And even if it does, who follows those laws anyway


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

opcorn: 
2 bad their wont be a do it yourself kit


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

chadone said:


> opcorn:
> 2 bad their wont be a do it yourself kit


 Agreed, but if there is enough demand for it I am sure they'll figure something out. lol 

Anyone have experience with ITB's? any predictions on hp/tq numbers? I'm sure its every engine reacts differently but i was curious. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG this is so awesome. The only ITB's Ive heard were from my buddy's AE86 and it sounded so dirty! If the price is decent I would so be interested in this.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

ITBs FTW!!!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

wow. this thing will be a screamer


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Is that Dave next to the car?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Is that Dave next to the car?


 yup, that is him.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Id imagine the engine would not last nearly as long with itb. It seems like more of a track car so I guess its fine.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow. I'm very interested in the ITBs as well... I really miss my e30 M3. 

Once you're done, can you share more detailed info?


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I can't wait to hear the noises that thing makes. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jaja123 said:


> Id imagine the engine would not last nearly as long with itb. It seems like more of a track car so I guess its fine.


 Why?


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> Id imagine the engine would not last nearly as long with itb. It seems like more of a track car so I guess its fine.


 They would have little to no affect on the engine's longevity.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

itb usually have no air filters correct? so its sucking in unfiltered air. Im not against it though its exciting to see this on a 2.5.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> itb usually have no air filters correct? so its sucking in unfiltered air. Im not against it though its exciting to see this on a 2.5.


 they will prolly have some sort of mount for a common filter... 

prolly a filter for the dd and a trumpet for the race days.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive also seen them with filters on each of the trumpets.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Ive also seen them with filters on each of the trumpets.


 filters would have to be small... cause it doesnt look like a lot of clearance.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Its doable


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have seen a lot of the option 1... First time seeing such small filters.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i have seen a lot of the option 1... First time seeing such small filters.


 Those look like motorcycle filters.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

DerekH said:


> Its doable


 It's might be a good idea to move the filtration further away from the air horns by using an airbox to smooth out the flow and reduce turbulence at the air horn opening. Years ago a bunch of us noticed this while tuning our e30 M3s on the DTM CF airboxes.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

may have a plenum like a true race car has. 

example


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> may have a plenum like a true race car has.
> 
> example


 wouldnt that hinder performance...? i mean, usually on plenums with side entrances, cylinder one gets lean (too much air in) and cylinder 5(in our case) gets rich (too little air) 

with individual filters, then all of them get the right ammount of air. Unless of course that the plenum was for the dd... 

anyways, just wondering.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> wouldnt that hinder performance...? i mean, usually on plenums with side entrances, cylinder one gets lean (too much air in) and cylinder 5(in our case) gets rich (too little air)
> 
> with individual filters, then all of them get the right ammount of air. Unless of course that the plenum was for the dd...
> 
> anyways, just wondering.


 It depends on the shape of the airbox and volume of the plenum. You have to consider the flow of air into each trumpet. Having filtration that close to the trumpets may slow down flow and create turbulence - though it will sound fantastic. Keep in mind every modern race car with ITBs that you see runs some form of airbox. 

BTW, that airbox looks really nice. TWM has some great components, but I don't see anything for the 5cyl. yet - the roller throttles, if modular would be great.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

that was an example.... 
MOST true race motors have them. and it won't hurt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

sooooooooo exciting! opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice work Josh, I am jelly of the ITB's.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)




----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Sell me ITBs? :thumbup:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> Id imagine the engine would not last nearly as long with itb. It seems like more of a track car so I guess its fine.


Incorrect. Here's what an M63 engine looks like with the cover off. 8 cylinders, 8 throttle bodies, 8 nasty looking runners. 

My neighbor has 202,000 miles on his '01 M5 without any problems, if you don't count a lot of tires worn to the cords.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

brian81 said:


> Incorrect. Here's what an M63 engine looks like with the cover off. 8 cylinders, 8 throttle bodies, 8 nasty looking runners.
> 
> My neighbor has 202,000 miles on his '01 M5 without any problems, if you don't count a lot of tires worn to the cords.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


X1000000


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Whattt thats freakin crazy man, had no ideas those engines were like that.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

tay272 said:


> Whattt thats freakin crazy man, had no ideas those engines were like that.


All of the M cars have had ITBs with the exception of the US Spec. e36 M3 and the recent 1 series M.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

brian81 said:


> Incorrect. Here's what an M63 engine looks like with the cover off. 8 cylinders, 8 throttle bodies, 8 nasty looking runners.
> 
> My neighbor has 202,000 miles on his '01 M5 without any problems, if you don't count a lot of tires worn to the cords.


She must be Medusa, because I just turned to stone!
This is incredible!


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!! Subscribed


----------



## b18roh (Jul 24, 2006)

Im in.....

How much??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> that was an example....
> MOST true race motors have them. and it won't hurt.


Most "true" race motors need them because they have a mandated restrictor they need to breathe through, or two.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Why was this on FB before vortex??

NLS photo


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks awesome. 

Maybe this is why I never heard back from him today


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so....the tehITB's i paid huge money to get custom built, waited 2 month longer then told...didn't fit at FIRST. i gave them 20+ pictures. measurements of everything even hood and rad clearance. EVEN gave them a oem manifold....ARGH!! oh well... with some machining and fitting...they NOW fit and fit well. plenty of room for a plentum if needed  working on them more all this week. more to come.





pennsydubbin said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Maybe this is why I never heard back from him today


yes, that and i just got back from one lap and i got hammered with a week and a half of return emails, calls, meetings and what happened when i was gone....sorry, just way too busy, i PM'd you a few times....so don't roll your eyes at me, i'll knock them out of your head buddy:sly:....and you DO know i'm joking with you!:laugh: get ahold of me today...i'm 80% caught up! i'll do what i can to help you with your issue....but i'd say just re time it. and rotate it around theright way.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

The tip of me peepee is still hard from seeing these on Facebook last night.

:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

SimpleStaple said:


> The tip of me peepee is still hard from seeing these on Facebook last night.
> 
> :thumbup:


hahahahaha that statement is almost signature material.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> so....the tehITB's i paid huge money to get custom built, waited 2 month longer then told...didn't fit at FIRST. i gave them 20+ pictures. measurements of everything even hood and rad clearance. EVEN gave them a oem manifold....ARGH!! oh well... with some machining and fitting...they NOW fit and fit well. plenty of room for a plentum if needed  working on them more all this week. more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh: 

I got it all figured out and engine back together  I will still be giving you a call this afternoon though.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pm me total cost. I may paypal you a deposit of 50%


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

when do we get to hear this sexyness in action


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Pm me total cost. I may paypal you a deposit of 50%


you can buy 2 turbo kits for this....fyi. because there is not kit. its ALL custom one off, must be done in house here.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

plenum


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you can buy 2 turbo kits for this....fyi. because there is not kit. its ALL custom one off, must be done in house here.


I got that but looking for something unique or I'll do a motor swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

4.2 audi v8!!!

pm sent


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 4.2 audi v8!!!
> 
> pm sent


Thank you :thumbup: Look foward to it!


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> plenum



Plenum volume seems a little small, no?


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> Plenum volume seems a little small, no?


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats not the full plenum


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Thats not the full plenum


Whew. Good.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st throttle test with useing oem ecu to do DBW itb's 


[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7249494610/[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 1st throttle test with useing oem ecu to do DBW itb's
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7249494610/[/video]


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 1st throttle test with useing oem ecu to do DBW itb's
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7249494610/[/video]


Great stuff!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Now do that with the engine running 

Looks pretty awesome guys, keep up the great work!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Man, I'd love a set of these.
I wonder if my pockets are deep enough...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

H3LVTCA said:


> Man, I'd love a set of these.
> I wonder if my pockets are deep enough...


cost about what you can buy a cheap mk5 rabbit for used:banghead:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> cost about what you can buy a cheap mk5 rabbit for used:banghead:


I would guess it's cheaper to turbo your existing Rabbit or even trade it in for a new(er) GTI than to build and develop this type of kit. 

I love what you guys are doing, but it seems like a bit of a waste without cam options.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

never know...guess we will find out.
the point of this custom build is NOT to make stupid power, but to keep the owner in the same race class, have more clean power and be able to have power when he needs it. right now on hill climbs he has to shift into 4th and it doesn't pull anymore....and 3rd runs out. trying to fix that


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> never know...guess we will find out.
> the point of this custom build is NOT to make stupid power, but to keep the owner in the same race class, have more clean power and be able to have power when he needs it. right now on hill climbs he has to shift into 4th and it doesn't pull anymore....and 3rd runs out. trying to fix that


That makes a lot of sense - stupid power won't come until a decent set of cams is available. 

The move to ITBs generally provides much sharper throttle response and finer throttle control (not sure if DBW will impact this much). Hopefully, the ITBs will open up the mid-range as well. 

What ECU will be used for this build, stock chipped, or stand alone?

PS - As I said before, great project! :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oem harness andecu tuned by C2motorsports inhouse on thier dyno


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

can you explain how that will flow in comparison to a SRI manifold. just curious b/c of that housing


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the plenum is not done........


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

I sense dual ram air intake in the near future with this setup? :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if it were me, i'd do a nice BIG, good flowing plennum, and then an awesome small/quick-spooling turbo and awd.. in addition ti the itb.

yes, i know that there are class regs, i'm just dreaming away.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so would i..... turbo itb 2.5 would be nice...

working on the 2nd part of the plenum today


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> so would i..... turbo itb 2.5 would be nice...
> 
> working on the 2nd part of the plenum today


Sounds like a good choice for next years One Lap car


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> Sounds like a good choice for next years One Lap car


crazier plans for one lap 2013....just wait.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> crazier plans for one lap 2013....just wait.


It better not be like a stupid lotus or something ... Unless you swap in a 2.5 then I may like it


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> It better not be like a stupid lotus or something ... Unless you swap in a 2.5 then I may like it


My guess is that it has something to do with the 4 TSI's he's buying...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> My guess is that it has something to do with the 4 TSI's he's buying...


4 TSI's?! You're talking about Josh here, right?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep... Saw it on facebook this morning.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5698811-CASH-READY-WTB....need-4-yes-4-2009-GTI-6speeds


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea just saw the thread too. Freaking 2.0T rayskor :facepalm:

Well let's see what comes of this. Maybe something cool.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

just wait....
if you don't like the plans...you have issues haha trust me on this. plus its not 100% my choice. i pushed for the 2.5L and turbo them. i got over ruled.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Was waiting for you to chime in!

:thumbup::thumbup:

And on topic. ITBs are super sweet!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> just wait....
> if you don't like the plans...you have issues haha trust me on this. plus its not 100% my choice. i pushed for the 2.5L and turbo them. i got over ruled.


I'm sure it will be awesome I'm just messing with you. Now, what would you say if I told you I might have a sponsor to have me build and do One Lap too :wave: and that would damn sure be a 2.5L beast with any part not on the market yet. Unless he lets me use one his
20 Ferrari's :laugh:

Ok sorry I'm done thread jacking now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I'm sure it will be awesome I'm just messing with you. Now, what would you say if I told you I might have a sponsor to have me build and do One Lap too :wave: and that would damn sure be a 2.5L beast with any part not on the market yet. Unless he lets me use one his 20 Ferrari's :laugh:


you're welcome for the sponsorship and if you want to drive any of the Ferrari's, the keys are in a box on the wall in my garage.

:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you're welcome for the sponsorship and if you want to drive any of the Ferrari's, the keys are in a box on the wall in my garage.
> 
> :laugh:


I didn't know you wanted to come public with it this soon Danny :laugh:


But in all seriousness, here is a link to *some* of his cars that I can share since it doesn't mention his name in the post. Maybe I should mention the fact that this guy is a *billionare* that my mom knows This is the last tease I will share until I can 100% say if i'm doing One Lap

http://alexsmolik.com/supercar-collections/usa/new-jersey_collection/


Sorry Josh I won't post in here anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> http://alexsmolik.com/supercar-collections/usa/new-jersey_collection/


I've never hated someone so much in my entire life....... 

What am I doing with my life?  :banghead:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I know what car he might be using but I could be wrong, possibly that Fiat he bought not too long ago? 
Jimmy, thatd be pretty sick if you went to One Lap next year with a 2.5. Congrats on even getting an offer of sponsorship. :beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've never hated someone so much in my entire life.......


:laugh: 



tay272 said:


> I think I know what car he might be using but I could be wrong, possibly that Fiat he bought not too long ago?
> Jimmy, thatd be pretty sick if you went to One Lap next year with a 2.5. Congrats on even getting an offer of sponsorship. :beer:


fiat, huh? I'll have to pick at his brain when I get my car flashed to see what he has up his sleeve 

thanks, we'll see if it all works out


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i hate that guy.:banghead::heart:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry everyone didn't mean to make you all mad/depressed, haha. If you guys are interested in some car pics let me know, I'll be at his "country residence" (one of many) sometime next week where he keeps most of his cars. Just name an exotic car you want a pic of and i'm sure he owns it ...the dude has Bentleys and other car in colors contracted to only be sold to him :thumbup:

the life of a billionare...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rough life...

Maybe you can convince him you need josh to hook you up with itb's to go with the turbo!

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

plentum is removable.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

plenum welded up....needs to be cleaned up more. but its built. intake tube tomorrow


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting... Very nice work!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

test fit 4'' intake


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome. Great work!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Damnnn, 4" intake thats nuts.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

got to see this thing today...it looks awesome in person :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Luuckkyyyyyyyy :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

‎5" D plenum with a angled 4" lower bottom feed and a 4" maf to a 4" filter that will be boxed in from engine heat! Should run this week!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

When the car leaves the shop, what are the estimated numbers that itll put out at the wheels?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

more then 5. less then 300

honestly, no clue...i'd hope for 230? but not looking for stupid power. looking for good tq pull...thats the goal. not a horsepower king.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I:heart:TQ


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

cant wait to hear it get a good sound clip maybe a dyno pull for all us working class fools that like to dream


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

update!

most fab work is done. swain tech coated header is bck in(nice stuff!)

as with all one offs, never been done builds...things are going 90% awesome...the 10% isn't bad, just trying to fine tune the linkage and its working but not prefect. BUT it will this week  hater dave is working hard on it non-stop right now.

more soon


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

cant wait to hear this thing run. You gonna have it at cult classic for us to drool on??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Tell Hater we love him :heart:

:laugh:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Stg3G60 said:


> cant wait to hear this thing run.


x2

video NEEDED


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Stg3G60 said:


> cant wait to hear this thing run. You gonna have it at cult classic for us to drool on??


Owner lives on the other side of the state so probably not but Ill let Josh chime in on that. Would be killer to actually see and hear it in person.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st start up. NOT tuned for a 4'' maf. still have a oem maf file so its running lean. getting packed up and ready for C2 to dyno tune it! will be there this monday. 


[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409447678/[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

awesome work. :thumbup:


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome, I'm so ready for you to come out with new options


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mmrabbit said:


> Awesome, I'm so ready for you to come out with new options


 we will NOT make this as a kit. sorry. too much one off bits. 
there will be a tune for them tho


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we will NOT make this as a kit. sorry. too much one off bits.
> there will be a tune for them tho


 Speaking of bits. Where can I get that maf bung you used? I have one but I cannot find it. I got it a couple years ago from 42dd and it doesn't look like they sell them anymore.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also how well will the car run with just the trumpets without the maf calculating airflow?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

got the 4'' housing from C2 
did not run it without the plenum on....so not idea


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> got the 4'' housing from C2
> did not run it without the plenum on....so not idea


 Cool I'll see if they can just get me the bung. I don't need the 4" tube.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Cool I'll see if they can just get me the bung. I don't need the 4" tube.


 Breezy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

This threads gettin B B B Briskkk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

sweet build. what size throttles?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

car is now at C2, should be on the dyno to start tuning asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> car is now at C2, should be on the dyno to start tuning asap!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st drive....base na 4'' maf file loaded..... NOT ITB *TUNED* YET!! but it all works! now for E85 and dyno tuning!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the full results.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 1st drive....base na 4'' maf file loaded..... NOT ITB *TUNED* YET!! but it all works! now for E85 and dyno tuning!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DerekH said:


> Very nice, looking forward to seeing the full results.


 me too


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Sounds MEAN.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

so sick!:thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

I want how much


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

damn:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Why didn't you guys do remote tuning?? Wouldn't it have been more comfortable and easier?? It seems to me that draggi g the car all the way to kentucky is kinda a hassle

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

So I can go to the shop and drool on it:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> Why didn't you guys do remote tuning?? Wouldn't it have been more comfortable and easier?? It seems to me that draggi g the car all the way to kentucky is kinda a hassle


 hands on tuning on the dyno is more precise. easier time wise. they have a dyno, or we'd have to pay for dyno time and go back many times, inhouse tuning is ALWAYS best, quicker, easier, makes a better product. we have done a lot of remote tuning and it works...but takes so much longer.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> car is now at C2, should be on the dyno to start tuning asap!


I knew I there was something I wanted to see in Louisville. I was just there on the fourth.

Is there an update on this thing? New videos? Has the owner taken possesion of the car yet?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not yet, C2 did a basse tune to get it ok to drive around, then they had another turbo 2.5L to tune that was on the dyno list 1st...then this car, hope to have updates asap:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not yet, C2 did a basse tune to get it ok to drive around, then they had another turbo 2.5L to tune that was on the dyno list 1st...then this car, hope to have updates asap:beer:


^this... we had a customer car that is being picked up next monday so we have to get it done (2010 turbo development build) then it's on to the ITB car!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> Why didn't you guys do remote tuning?? Wouldn't it have been more comfortable and easier?? It seems to me that draggi g the car all the way to kentucky is kinda a hassle
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


This car will be delivered back to the customer with our C2NER Handheld Programmer installed so he can run multiple programs. Customer will have both 93 oct as well as e85 software choices and will be able to load and toggle between the two programs using the C2NER.

AS it has been said, remote tuning by taking logs and making adjustments IS an option, and one that we use as well; but the reason we have invested in the equipment to have an in house Mustang dyno is so we can offer a more comprehensive development with the car here in our facility.

With both the development of ITB specific software, and the addition of larger injectors for the e85 programming.....having the car here in our facility is the proper choice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I want to hear it with the open ITBs. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> This car will be delivered back to the customer with our C2NER Handheld Programmer installed so he can run multiple programs. Customer will have both 93 oct as well as e85 software choices and will be able to load and toggle between the two programs using the C2NER.
> 
> AS it has been said, remote tuning by taking logs and making adjustments IS an option, and one that we use as well; but the reason we have invested in the equipment to have an in house Mustang dyno is so we can offer a more comprehensive development with the car here in our facility.
> 
> With both the development of ITB specific software, and the addition of larger injectors for the e85 programming.....having the car here in our facility is the proper choice.


i merely asked because i was surprised and impressed when i discovered that UM did all of BW custom awd big turbo remotely.

therefore, i thought that by being 650 miles away, remote tuning was the solution. Its highly impractical to "ship" a car for such a distance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i merely asked because i was surprised and impressed when i discovered that UM did all of BW custom awd big turbo remotely.
> 
> therefore, i thought that by being 650 miles away, remote tuning was the solution. Its highly impractical to "ship" a car for such a distance.


ITB's on a 2.5L has NEVER been done before so we had no idea what to expect. Turbo cars, no matter the size, have been done before so it's not a curveball like this one off build is. 

Shipping it here for the best possible tune is definitely the best decision for this unique build. We appreciate your opinion on what you think is "practical" but the 5 customer cars here from all over the nation say otherwise. Spending the funds to send your car to the SOURCE of the tuning is a great investment in most people's books. If you disagree, that's more than fine but there's no need to troll posts to prove a point. 

Now, back on topic........ :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ITB's on a 2.5L has NEVER been done before so we had no idea what to expect. Turbo cars, no matter the size, have been done before so it's not a curveball like this one off build is.
> 
> Shipping it here for the best possible tune is definitely the best decision for this unique build. We appreciate your opinion on what you think is "practical" but the 5 customer cars here from all over the nation say otherwise. Spending the funds to send your car to the SOURCE of the tuning is a great investment in most people's books. If you disagree, that's more than fine but there's no need to troll posts to prove a point.
> 
> Now, back on topic........ :thumbup:


Haha. Just post dyno graphs and he won't post.

Amazing work Josh this is truly a feat! 

Josh I know I asked you in pm, but I don't recall the answer. How well will it run without the plenum on since it is still a maf car?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

never tried it...so i have no answer. sorry


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> never tried it...so i have no answer. sorry


Cool no worries. I think that's what you told me the first time I asked  I'm sure it'll get tested soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Haha. Just post dyno graphs and he won't post


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Haha. Just post dyno graphs and he won't post.


lol. 

i now post very little. 

but in all seriousness, if dynos were posted, you know, them from 2k to 7000 rpms and AFR... i'd be quiet opcorn:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

its been a month since anyone posted in here, any updates?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

93oct tune now...
low to mid made 25+whp and torque MORE then the sri tune. which is what our goal was. when he was racing...if he shifted it wouldn't pull till it was higher RPM's. so now when he shifts at 7000 it drops to 4500-4700? and he now has 25-28more torque and 23-25whp more in that range. which makes it pull harder now....goal met!

now for E85 tune


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> low to mid made 25+whp and torque MORE then the sri tune.


Awesome. This thing has to be a blast to drive.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Goddamn that thing just sounds sooo GOOD. Nice work Josh and C2. :beer:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> crazier plans for one lap 2013....just wait.


sub'd


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Forget turbo, josh you have me sold


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 93oct tune now...
> Low to mid made 25+whp and torque more then the sri tune. Which is what our goal was. When he was racing...if he shifted it wouldn't pull till it was higher rpm's. So now when he shifts at 7000 it drops to 4500-4700? And he now has 25-28more torque and 23-25whp more in that range. Which makes it pull harder now....goal met!


i will own this when you let me buy it!!!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump... with a link to article 6...

http://vagscene.com/2038_article_6_how_it_works_individual_throttle_body.html


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

VERY impressed Josh, and sick. Good job you and c2 for making it happen. Once I get on my computer def. Gonna check out the videos


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

What


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stock


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Oem


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

danke.


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

What hp did the car make on 93 tune?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll ask, will a itb stack from the M5 work? It's dbw, 5 linked in a row and they already have injector bungs built in. Can be had for 300$, if they won't work, why?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

@NLS, what is the workaround on the TB sensors if you don't mind me asking? 

From everyone I have talked to, there is a specific issue with the twin TB sensors on the 2.5L TB. If they get out of sync, the TB slams closed. However, you have obviously found a way around this --props!


----------

